# Nine evils which death will put an end to



## Blueridge Believer (Jun 2, 2009)

(Thomas Watson, "The Saint's Desire to be with Christ)

"I desire to depart and be with Christ, which is better by far!" Philippians 1:23

It is the desire of a true saint to be gone from this present world, "I desire to depart." What a wicked man fears--that a godly man hopes for! The worldling desires to live in this present world forever; he knows no other heaven but earth--and it is death to him to be turned out of his heaven. A wicked man does not go out of this world—but is dragged out!

But a soul enlivened and ennobled with a principle of grace, looks upon the world as a wilderness wherein are fiery serpents, and he desires to get out of this wilderness!

The bird desires to get out of the cage, though it is made of gold. Just so, the saints of God have looked upon themselves as imprisoned in the body, and have longed for a jail-delivery. "Oh, that I had wings like a dove, that I might fly away and be at rest!" (Psalm 55:6).

It is no wonder that a true saint is so earnest to be gone from this present world--if we consider how beneficial death is to a child of God. Death puts an end to all his evils! In particular, there are nine evils which death will put an end to:

1. Death will put an end to a believer's SINS.

2. Death will put an end to a believer's TEMPTATIONS.

3. Death will put an end to a believer's FEARS.

4. Death will dry up a believer's TEARS. 

5. Death will put an end to a believer's TROUBLES.

6. Death puts an end to a believer's CARES.

7. Death will put an end to all our NATURAL imperfections. 

8. Death will put an end to the imperfections of GRACE. 

9. Death will put an end to a weary PILGRIMAGE.

Though death is a bitter cup, there is sugar at the bottom. Death is the believer's best friend; for it brings him to Christ, which is far better. "I desire to depart and be with Christ, which is better by far!"


----------



## OPC'n (Jun 2, 2009)

I don't think death should ever be our best friend since it's Christ's last enemy. I think it odd that he would say so.


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Jun 2, 2009)

Phl 1:21 For to me to live [is] Christ, and to die [is] gain. 
Phl 1:22 But if I live in the flesh, this [is] the fruit of my labour: yet what I shall choose I wot not. 
Phl 1:23 For I am in a strait betwixt two, having a desire to depart, and to be with Christ; which is far better: 
2Cr 5:1 For we know that if our earthly house of [this] tabernacle were dissolved, we have a building of God, an house not made with hands, eternal in the heavens. 
2Cr 5:2 For in this we groan, earnestly desiring to be clothed upon with our house which is from heaven: 
2Cr 5:3 If so be that being clothed we shall not be found naked. 
2Cr 5:4 For we that are in [this] tabernacle do groan, being burdened: not for that we would be unclothed, but clothed upon, that mortality might be swallowed up of life. 
2Cr 5:5 Now he that hath wrought us for the selfsame thing [is] God, who also hath given unto us the earnest of the Spirit. 
2Cr 5:6 Therefore [we are] always confident, knowing that, whilst we are at home in the body, we are absent from the Lord: 
2Cr 5:7 (For we walk by faith, not by sight) 
2Cr 5:8 We are confident, [I say], and willing rather to be absent from the body, and to be present with the Lord. 
Rom 7:23 But I see another law in my members, warring against the law of my mind, and bringing me into captivity to the law of sin which is in my members. 
Rom 7:24 O wretched man that I am! who shall deliver me from the body of this death? 

Hbr 11:13 These all died in faith, not having received the promises, but having seen them afar off, and were persuaded of [them], and embraced [them], and confessed that they were strangers and pilgrims on the earth. 
Hbr 11:14 For they that say such things declare plainly that they seek a country. 
Hbr 11:15 And truly, if they had been mindful of that [country] from whence they came out, they might have had opportunity to have returned. 
Hbr 11:16 But now they desire a better [country], that is, an heavenly: wherefore God is not ashamed to be called their God: for he hath prepared for them a city.


----------



## OPC'n (Jun 2, 2009)

I'm not sure if you wrote those verses for me, but if so my response is: The first verse is talking about the flesh dying and Christ within you living. The rest of these verses don't call death man's best friend. These verses are concentrating on the gift after death. Unfortunately right now, we must past through death in order to receive this gift, but Scripture never elevates death to being our best friend.


----------



## awretchsavedbygrace (Jun 2, 2009)

TranZ4MR said:


> I'm not sure if you wrote those verses for me, but if so my response is: The first verse is talking about the flesh dying and Christ within you living. The rest of these verses don't call death man's best friend. These verses are concentrating on the gift after death. Unfortunately right now, we must past through death in order to receive this gift, but Scripture never elevates death to being our best friend.



I agree. Death is not our best friend. But im sure you understand the point he was trying to make...


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Jun 3, 2009)

Death is a mercy. It would be torture indeed to have to live in this sin cursed body for eternity and never to know complete deliverence from sin.


----------

